# Nicole Scherzinger Nipple Slip!!! 1x



## Geldsammler (18 Feb. 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass ich der erste Poster dieses Bildes bin.
Viel Spaß damit.
Sie ist echt geil.
Sorry, dass es so klein ist.


----------



## Geldsammler (18 Feb. 2009)

Hier ist noch eines, das nachbelichtet wurde und etwas größer ist.
Das Bild ist übrigens zu 90% echt, da es dazu auch ein Video gibt und
sich viele große Celebsites über die Echtheit einig sind.


----------



## mrb (18 Feb. 2009)

mein lieber scholli hat die riiiiesige nippel!


----------



## Geldsammler (18 Feb. 2009)

Das, was rund herum ist, ist auch nicht zu verachten.^^
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man von ihr mal sowas sieht.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass sie ihr Hinterteil entblößt. lol3


----------



## Shmi (18 Feb. 2009)

mrb schrieb:


> mein lieber scholli hat die riiiiesige nippel!




Wie du recht hast... Ich hoffe das ist ein Fake.. und das es davon ein Video geben solle, heißt auch noch nicht das es echt ist..


----------



## mrb (19 Feb. 2009)

Shmi schrieb:


> Wie du recht hast... Ich hoffe das ist ein Fake.. und das es davon ein Video geben solle, heißt auch noch nicht das es echt ist..



video: http://www.totallyupyours.com/499aeef5e86ce-nipslip_pussycat_doll_nicole_scherzinger.html


----------



## LuckyStrike (19 Feb. 2009)

Mein Lieber scholli


----------



## GinGin (21 Feb. 2009)

Ihre Brustwarze setzt viel tiefer und rechts an, das ist vielleicht nur ein Fleck von ihrem Kleid, ein Fake oder sonst etwas anderes, aber ich denke nicht, daß es ihr Nippel ist.


----------



## 9-Luca Toni-9 (21 Feb. 2009)

Ohh man wie geil, davon muss sie mehr zeigen..


----------



## FranziScherzy (26 Feb. 2009)

DAS Bild ist definitiv ein fake, sorry Leute.  hehe


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2013)

nicht schlecht


----------



## mr.pink1980 (10 Juni 2015)

Das ist ein fake


----------



## dari (11 Sep. 2017)

Sehr schön :thx:


----------



## Weltenbummler (11 Sep. 2017)

Nicole hat ein sehr großen Brustwarenvorhof.


----------

